# New South Park



## CannibalKiller (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone else pumped for the new South Park? IMHO it's easily the most intelligent and funny thing on TV these days.


----------



## Thep (Sep 16, 2012)

Not the last season...

but yes, I'm still excited! Hopefully they stepped up the writing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 16, 2012)

There are few things that I am fully aware are artistically lazy and yet I still find brilliant. Meshuggah is one of them, South Park is the other... I think they are the only such things.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm always fucking pumped for more South Park.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 16, 2012)

Thep said:


> Not the last season...
> 
> but yes, I'm still excited! Hopefully they stepped up the writing.



I actually thought the bad moments in the first part of season 16 were some of the funniest, like the ending to I Should Never Have Gone Ziplining


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 17, 2012)

Of course!!

This, plus the fox lineup every sunday keeps me going in life.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 17, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> Of course!!
> 
> This, plus the fox lineup every sunday keeps me going in life.



Thankfully I live in England, so I watch Fox shows like Family Guy and American Dad when they get replayed on BBC3. Not gonna fund the propaganda machine.


----------



## fps (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm always excited for more South Park. There are a couple more duff episodes than there used to be a season, but it's still very funny, and there are still many, many occasions where I cackle like a maniac at it. I love that it's a two-man operation, that very English style of keeping the writing in-house and controlled, and yet they must be staggering around like drunk loons trying to get these things finished each week, which is a catalyst for how deliriously stupid the show gets sometimes. 

Short answer. Yes. South Park rules.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm always excited for new South Park but they really got to step up this season. I honestly felt that last season was fucking terrible. I found myself actually not finishing episodes they were so bad.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 19, 2012)

I apologize for being such a picker of nits, but this isn't a new season; it's the 2nd half of season 16. They always break their seasons up into two separate runs of 6-7 episodes. Just one of those things.

Season 16 - Episode Guide - South Park Studios

I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 20, 2012)

synrgy said:


> I apologize for being such a picker of nits, but this isn't a new season; it's the 2nd half of season 16. They always break their seasons up into two separate runs of 6-7 episodes. Just one of those things.
> 
> Season 16 - Episode Guide - South Park Studios
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it.



I was aware of that, notice how I said "New South Park" not "New Season of South Park"


----------



## synrgy (Sep 20, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> I was aware of that, notice how I said "New South Park" not "New Season of South Park"



Wasn't directed at anyone specific. Just noticed a lot of talk in the thread as though this were a new season, and felt compelled to clarify.

Because I'm just _that_ guy, I guess.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 8, 2012)

The new episodes have been amazing so far 
Thanks James Cameron for raising the bar


----------



## CannibalKiller (Oct 9, 2012)

James Cameron doesn't do what James Cameron does for James Cameron.
James Cameron does what James Cameron does because James Cameron is...
James Cameron.


----------



## fps (Oct 9, 2012)

Sarcastaballs was hilarious, not so sure about the last one, it was kinda like that Thanksgiving one, very random, but not very cohesive. Funniest bit in the episode was when Stan and Kyle considered that they themselves might have contributed to the bar being lowered


----------

